# Photo Challenge-Just For Fun



## fdd2blk (Aug 19, 2007)

johnd12 has inspired me with some of his pics. we've all got bud shots and plant shots and flower shots. let's just do some abstract. just for fun. i'm going out in the backyard. it's like a swap meet out here. we used to have a junk collecting father-in-law and a tweeker brother-in-law. they have left quite the collection for me to clean up. but in the meantime....... 



pics to come soon.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 19, 2007)

here they come..........


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## jesus3 (Aug 19, 2007)

the first one with cables looks nice.i like it.


----------



## jesus3 (Aug 19, 2007)

without photoshops.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## MRbudsmoker (Aug 19, 2007)

is that ur rat fdd ?


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Aug 19, 2007)

also fdd how do u get ur pics that big, to fill up the screen?


----------



## jesus3 (Aug 19, 2007)

one more pic with effects.


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Aug 19, 2007)

my pic......................


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 19, 2007)

MRbudsmoker said:


> is that ur rat fdd ?




nope, cat found it in the backyard last night. i took it from him and let it go in the wood pile. looks like he was crying. the rat. 





MRbudsmoker said:


> also fdd how do u get ur pics that big, to fill up the screen?



photobucket.


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Aug 19, 2007)

cheers mate. i blimin hate rats


----------



## IntheCloset46 (Aug 19, 2007)

this is a full rainbow from when i was fishin a while ago..


----------



## (-)_(-) (Aug 19, 2007)

thats a fuckin amazin pic of the rainbow


----------



## IntheCloset46 (Aug 20, 2007)

ya..that rainbow actually went from horizon to horizon it was huge,,but my camera was cheap so that was the best shot i got...caught this lil bugga that day too


----------



## redwriter (Aug 20, 2007)

Here are some of my photos.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## tckfui (Aug 20, 2007)

I liked the second pic with the rocks... why is that thing with weels on its side leaning on a stick?
and I'm sorry to tell you this but... thoes 2 coffe cans... their made of plastic... yea sorry... plastic... we would have also accepted rubber... you were close with wood though... but no cigar...


----------



## tckfui (Aug 20, 2007)

theres 2 rainbows in that shot a less bright one 2 the right... whats with that?
magic?
like that pic with the balls and hairs... and sperm... pretty cool lookin


----------



## RASCALONE (Aug 20, 2007)

redwriter said:


> Here are some of my photos.


u really took those? AMAZING..really amazing.u got talent!!!


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Aug 20, 2007)

I had to add this


----------



## lynchburgball (Aug 20, 2007)

doing my random daily postings...

i take pictures and here's my dog, Piper.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2007)

MajoR_TokE said:


> I had to add this




silly almonds.


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Aug 20, 2007)

How did i forget this one?


----------



## RASCALONE (Aug 20, 2007)

MajoR_TokE said:


> I had to add this


u got me,ithought they were moving,then i thought its couse im high,and then the ol lady said its just the pic.lol,good one!!


----------



## 7xstall (Aug 21, 2007)

great thread fdd! here's my contribution.







(can't believe i just noticed this forum... )
.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2007)

7xstall said:


> great thread fdd! here's my contribution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very cool. i like them all.


----------



## 7xstall (Aug 21, 2007)

thanks, i need to go to that site you mentioned and get an account. annoying watermark is annoying.






.


----------



## tckfui (Aug 21, 2007)

that dollar... got FUCKED up!


----------



## gotdamunchies (Aug 21, 2007)

Trippy picture my camera phone took of the sun


----------



## jesus3 (Aug 21, 2007)

my spider.on balcony.


----------



## HoLE (Aug 21, 2007)

one is a ocean sunrise,,one is man and dolphin out for morning stroll,,and one is my own art,,I am the roofer,,so if ya like my work and got nugz to spare,,lol,,j/k

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## jesus3 (Aug 21, 2007)

lava lamp.


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Aug 21, 2007)

I got stopped by construction for about an hour on a backroad and decided to take a hike rather than drive around the long way - that is the valley next to the road - super quiet and nice to look at.

A peacock

Extreme handicap access

and the result of letting a plant get pollenated


----------



## jesus3 (Aug 21, 2007)

black&white.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 21, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> johnd12 has inspired me with some of his pics. we've all got bud shots and plant shots and flower shots. let's just do some abstract. just for fun. i'm going out in the backyard. it's like a swap meet out here. we used to have a junk collecting father-in-law and a tweeker brother-in-law. they have left quite the collection for me to clean up. but in the meantime.......
> 
> 
> 
> pics to come soon.


Why are tweekers notorious for collecting garbage? I always wondered that myself.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 21, 2007)

Micheal Kelso said:


> I got stopped by construction for about an hour on a backroad and decided to take a hike rather than drive around the long way - that is the valley next to the road - super quiet and nice to look at.
> 
> A peacock
> 
> ...


Thats fucking awesome....Wheelchair crossing in the middle of a damn canyon...ROFL


----------



## tckfui (Aug 21, 2007)

haha the wheelchair accesable 90 degree cliff I love it...


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> Why are tweekers notorious for collecting garbage? I always wondered that myself.



dude, it's not garbage. that just needs 2 bolts, that needs to be rewired, that has a bearing missing...........all good stuff. worth lots of money.


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## MajoR_TokE (Aug 21, 2007)

My girlfriend took this pic.


----------



## jesus3 (Aug 22, 2007)

storm over my town in the night.


----------



## jesus3 (Aug 22, 2007)

and some more.sorry quality not good.shoot with my shitty digital camera.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 22, 2007)

jesus3 said:


> and some more.sorry quality not good.shoot with my shitty digital camera.





very good. lightening is very hard to capture. especially stoned. hehehehe





some of my backyard sculpturing....


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Aug 22, 2007)

Interesting - I like the hydroton pebble at the bottom like it all grew from there 

Major I have a cat that looks just like that tabby - funny how the tabbys all look alike.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 22, 2007)

Micheal Kelso said:


> Interesting - I like the hydroton pebble at the bottom like it all grew from there
> 
> Major I have a cat that looks just like that tabby - funny how the tabbys all look alike.



got it's own bed. how sweet.


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Aug 22, 2007)

Yea he's spoiled. Actually it used to be my son's changing table but the cat just took it over. Damn 11 year old cat, he is set in his ways..... plus i would feel bad if i took it away.


----------



## mambokabui (Aug 25, 2007)

Just a few shots


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 25, 2007)

mambokabui said:


> Just a few shots



the last one, with the bubbles, needs to go on a wall somewhere.


----------



## mambokabui (Aug 25, 2007)

That is spilled mountain dew from trying to balance a almost empty can.
I made the picture smaller to fit on the page.

edit: If you look in the picture with the can in it you will see that same puddle behind the can.


----------



## 000420 (Aug 25, 2007)

the house, and yard.....


----------



## mexiblunt (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## jesus3 (Aug 26, 2007)

mexiblunt said:


>


sweet honey.yum yum.


----------



## jesus3 (Aug 26, 2007)

today i find my old cell phone with some art on battery cower.this piece of art is 7 years old.and last few years my youngest son play with this phone.


----------



## stonerbean (Aug 28, 2007)

cool phone!!


----------



## heymo85 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## heymo85 (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## heymo85 (Sep 2, 2007)

got carried away but i like this photobucket thing lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2007)

very nice, mo.


----------



## cloudflyer (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## timmay215 (Sep 2, 2007)

how big are those spiderS?


----------



## cloudflyer (Sep 2, 2007)

timmay215 said:


> how big are those spiderS?


Diamiter
Top one 2 inches
Bottom one 3inches


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2007)

hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2007)




----------



## Micheal Kelso (Sep 3, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


>


 
He looks pissed hehe


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Sep 3, 2007)

Btw those are sick pictures cloud.


----------



## cloudflyer (Sep 3, 2007)

Micheal Kelso said:


> Btw those are sick pictures cloud.


Here is a few more for you































And Below the reason they call me CloudFlyer


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Sep 3, 2007)

wow cloud i could look at ur pics all day long. great skills! any close up bud shots?


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Sep 3, 2007)

Very nice, you must have a badass camera.. I love the water shots.

I would love to jump out of a perfectly functioning airplane.


----------



## cloudflyer (Sep 3, 2007)

click on the link below of my grow room and scroll down. The camera does all the work Sony A100 its a little tricky at first. I wish I could post full size pics


----------



## heymo85 (Sep 3, 2007)

a deer out behind my house a few weeks back..had the camera on thw wrong setting and the when i took the pic it looked right at me and came out like this..i thought it was pretty tight





harder to see in this one only 1 eye its turned to the side.


----------



## abudsmoker (Sep 3, 2007)

MRbudsmoker said:


> also fdd how do u get ur pics that big, to fill up the screen?


 
upload the full picture to photohost and then post it.


----------



## jesus3 (Sep 3, 2007)

insideoutside my bong.


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Sep 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MRbudsmoker*  
_also fdd how do u get ur pics that big, to fill up the screen?_

upload the full picture to photohost and then post it.
__________________


Is it ok to use photopost? don't want my pics all over that site!


----------



## Kant (Sep 5, 2007)

as an amateur photographer (emphasis  on amateur), it is my duty to put up the standard cliche scenic shots.


----------



## biggflintmi (Sep 5, 2007)

FDD your yard looks like mine did at my old house. My dad was a pack rat. I guess I am too. You see trash and I see money. Like all that wire in the first page. I recently got interested in photography. So heres a couple pics. The first 2 are my abstract. The other 1 is my yard. The white shed is a popup camper turned into a shed. Its a product of my pack rat dads. The sides and behind of both sheds are so full of junk you cant walk back there. Its all useful stuff though.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2007)

"it's all useful stuff though"


i love you


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 7, 2007)

my vacation and shitty cam


----------



## stonerbean (Oct 9, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> nope, cat found it in the backyard last night. i took it from him and let it go in the wood pile. looks like he was crying. the rat.


awwww lol as much i hate the damn rats, thanku!!! u saved his life


----------



## stonerbean (Oct 9, 2007)

so im kinda lost... these are just random abstract pics we can all post?.. i got a few if thats the case... lol


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Oct 9, 2007)

Go for it - re-kickstart this thread with some pics. 

Is that you in your avatar? - That pic is kind of artsy -


----------



## Helvete (Oct 10, 2007)

I forgot I had so many pics on photobucket!

Here's a nice one to strat us off....



















I love this one









































































We did this on Dimebags birthday



















A few from our trip to Hellfest in the Summer





































Abbath from Immortal







My gear













Hope that wasn't too many! I've a few cool album covers in there too if anyone wants to see them

Actually the door behind the amp in the last picture is now my grow room!


----------



## stonerbean (Oct 11, 2007)

Yup thats me... lol its not so artsy, i never did anything to it black'n'white pics rock tho. but alright... ill mess around n post what i come up with =)


----------



## TeeHC (Oct 11, 2007)

Saw this up city and had to laugh, thought you'd laugh too ?

Well did ya ?


----------



## TeeHC (Oct 11, 2007)

Post Script ... It says on the sign '' Do Not Chain Bicycles to this Gate'' Or something to that effect.

Mwhahahahahahhahaha


----------



## pandabear (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Micheal Kelso (Oct 11, 2007)

Are they in your backyard man?


----------



## schoolie (Oct 14, 2007)

Here are a few of my photos. I like nature.









































Here is how I like to go out and take my pictures, just me, my bike and a tent.


----------



## Organjic (Oct 14, 2007)

Really bored so I made this in Photoshop. Kinda redid the rollitup logo. Hope ya like it!


----------



## morp (Oct 14, 2007)

schoolie, i like your style.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2007)

that's pretty cool.


----------



## donnieosmond (Oct 14, 2007)

Just in time for the season...........


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2007)

donnieosmond said:


> Just in time for the season...........



those are some crazy gourds.


----------



## quadrophine (Oct 14, 2007)

I want to hang out with cloudflyer... 
I've been dying to go skydiving. hmmmm... 
let me find some pics. Love the post


----------



## quadrophine (Oct 14, 2007)

fear the spider cat


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2007)

quadrophine said:


> I want to hang out with cloudflyer...
> I've been dying to go skydiving. hmmmm...
> let me find some pics. Love the post



is that your fish? nice bass......


----------



## quadrophine (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2007)

quadrophine said:


> fear the spider cat
> <a target="_blank" href="http://www.slide.com/s/wBWTASiLoj-YJWeUwcnImxyMhx-tM5ff?referrer=hlnk"><img src="http://widget.slide.com/rdr/0/1/1/W/40000000c78e6c7/0/0/qOXspp0z8UF768FrrqP270aaEMiFTClCvUOZ9dVT2SpXqkAItTa1I931ULfQVaUEIP2NAdS4xBxfFMPtlwURH5cYxqUhfRvQ5ZiB/YcfcTSfFheQLqPpZFQSZBe-p6Fq6t11oo5wyViGBevFy0U8q-g.jpg" border="0" alt="Host unlimited photos at slide.com for FREE!" title="Host unlimited photos at slide.com for FREE!" /></a>



that's funny. cute little fur ball. i love kitties.


----------



## quadrophine (Oct 14, 2007)

oh yeah, she's a beaut.
top water on the delaware river. 
what i've heard is pound for pound small mouth are some of the hardest fighting fish.
I can attest to that.
It's the wifey preparing the fish cause i'm to chicken shit to do it!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2007)

quadrophine said:


> oh yeah, she's a beaut.
> top water on the delaware river.
> what i've heard is pound for pound small mouth are some of the hardest fighting fish.
> I can attest to that.
> It's the wifey preparing the fish cause i'm to chicken shit to do it!!!




now i'm going to have to start a fishing thread.


----------



## quadrophine (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## quadrophine (Oct 14, 2007)

que webos!!!


----------



## quadrophine (Oct 14, 2007)

you should... well the seasons over in the northeast. at least for me. I don't have any waders, and I'm not about get hypothermia for a couple fish. I took my wife for the first time. She loved it. Who knew i'd get so lucky with a girl who loves weed, fishing and plays guitar.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 14, 2007)

quadrophine said:


>


i love the kitty porn. such a beautiful cat butt.


----------



## tckfui (Oct 14, 2007)

hahaha!! !


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2007)

silly kitty.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2007)

some more....


----------



## Dr High (Oct 14, 2007)

Micheal Kelso said:


> I got stopped by construction for about an hour on a backroad and decided to take a hike rather than drive around the long way - that is the valley next to the road - super quiet and nice to look at.
> 
> A peacock
> 
> ...


Thosw pics smell green and fresh mmm the sweet landscape id love to chill and smoke out there.


----------



## quadrophine (Oct 14, 2007)

for real, what beautiful scenery. and as for the kitty porn... I had to get it off my computer before the feds busted down my door!


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Oct 14, 2007)

Really! What is up with the cat asses!??!!!

That one cat has big balls though. My kitty is neutered


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2007)

Micheal Kelso said:


> Really! What is up with the cat asses!??!!!
> 
> That one cat has big balls though. My kitty is neutered




mines neutered and he still has big balls.......View attachment 32302


----------



## tckfui (Oct 14, 2007)

nice cat balls...
yea man I didnt think they castrated them... 
vaginal intercourse...


----------



## donnieosmond (Oct 14, 2007)

thanks fdd, they are crazy looking! schoolie I love your pics! very artistic. i also really like the handicap sign on the mountain that kelso took.


----------



## pandabear (Oct 15, 2007)

hey schoolie what kind of bike is that? that thing is bad ass


----------



## schoolie (Oct 15, 2007)

pandabear said:


> hey schoolie what kind of bike is that? that thing is bad ass


Thanks! It's a first gen (99-03) Suzuki SV650. It's a naked sportsbike, because you gotta ride naked!


----------



## pandabear (Oct 15, 2007)

Here are some pictures I find:


----------



## pandabear (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## donnieosmond (Oct 15, 2007)

Great pictures panda. I love em... well most of em.


----------



## xtremeink (Oct 15, 2007)

1 pic 2 am trip to Ihop

2 pic broke and needing food at HorseShoe Casino


----------



## jesus3 (Oct 16, 2007)

nice pics and bike schoolie!


schoolie said:


> Here are a few of my photos. I like nature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 16, 2007)

ok well heres mine I oike stuff....


----------



## Kant (Oct 16, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> ok well heres mine I oike stuff....


w00t clark and lake. i take it you're from chicago. good times, good time.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 16, 2007)

I will never say where Im at but lets say I had to take the picture since the poor cubbie fans hang out round those parts and I have to go there to laugh at them every so often


----------



## dangchowser (Oct 16, 2007)

filthy u never seem to amaze me


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Oct 16, 2007)

" GOT PURP "


----------



## dangchowser (Oct 16, 2007)

got puke ?


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Oct 16, 2007)

got puke ?

wow, thats original.............


----------



## jesus3 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> " GOT PURP "


wtf!!! they are really purple???!!!what strain is this?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 17, 2007)

jesus3 said:


> wtf!!! they are really purple???!!!what strain is this?



the long lost purple photoshop strain. am i right?


----------



## Dr High (Oct 17, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> the long lost purple photoshop strain. am i right?


Totally!


----------



## jesus3 (Oct 17, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> the long lost purple photoshop strain. am i right?


seems you are right!


----------



## Kant (Oct 17, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> I will never say where Im at but lets say I had to take the picture since the poor cubbie fans hang out round those parts and I have to go there to laugh at them every so often


ouch...i happen to be a fan of that particular franchise.


----------



## pandabear (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## pandabear (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## pandabear (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks to Lyon on Redit for finding the information about this picture.

LGM-118A Peacekeeper missile system being tested at the Kwajalein Atoll in the Marshall Islands.

The lines shown are the re-entry vehicles -- one Peacekeeper can hold up to 10 nuclear warheads, each independently targeted. Were the warheads armed with a nuclear payload, each would carry with it the explosive power of twenty-five Hiroshima-sized weapons.

From http://en.wikipedia.org/wik... Wikipedia





Thanks to Lyon on Redit for finding the information about this picture.

LGM-118A Peacekeeper missile system being tested at the Kwajalein Atoll in the Marshall Islands.

The lines shown are the re-entry vehicles -- one Peacekeeper can hold up to 10 nuclear warheads, each independently targeted. Were the warheads armed with a nuclear payload, each would carry with it the explosive power of twenty-five Hiroshima-sized weapons.

From http://en.wikipedia.org/wik... Wikipedia










The pic is real!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 17, 2007)

thank you panda.


----------



## durban poison (Oct 17, 2007)

That's truly some awesome pics man!


----------



## pandabear (Oct 17, 2007)

MIRV RE-Entry



















*Chinese foot binding - not nice for your toes*



Zhou Guizhen, who is 86-years-old, shows one of her bound feet where the bones in the four small toes were broken and forced underneath the foot over a period of time, at her home in Liuyi village in China's southern Yunnan Province, February 2007. 

Villages in China where women with bound feet survive are increasingly rare but the millennium-old practice nevertheless took almost four decades to eradicate after it was initially banned in 1911.(AFP/File/Mark Ralston)


----------



## pandabear (Oct 17, 2007)

Pointless photo of the year:


----------



## pandabear (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Kant (Oct 17, 2007)

pandabear said:


>


that's a cool shot.


----------



## pandabear (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 17, 2007)

i bow to panda.


----------



## tckfui (Oct 17, 2007)

crazy ass pictures. where did you find them?


----------



## pandabear (Oct 17, 2007)

you may rise my son


----------



## pandabear (Oct 17, 2007)

when coffee finds milk






43 comments







18 comments







9 comments







19 comments







3 comments







8 comments







3 comments







10 comments







5 comments







59 comments







7 comments







4 comments







6 comments







96 comments


----------



## durban poison (Oct 17, 2007)

Wicked, way t'go Panda!


----------



## pandabear (Oct 17, 2007)

tckfui said:


> crazy ass pictures. where did you find them?


 
just gooleing like amazing pictures or like fasinating pics. Find some more and post

I better get back to work


----------



## jesus3 (Oct 17, 2007)

coffe and milk are amazing.


----------



## kt0s.6o4 (Oct 17, 2007)

jesus3 said:


> coffe and milk are amazing.


made me get up and make some...

my offerings...little bit of messing around...with the second one anyways


----------



## Rocketgirl (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow panda, you found some great ones...brought tears to my eyes... Awesome.


----------



## NO GROW (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## NO GROW (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## NO GROW (Oct 17, 2007)

LOL


----------



## NO GROW (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Oct 17, 2007)

cant wait for mine to look like this......


----------



## tckfui (Oct 17, 2007)

what the hell are those gigantic underwater cockroach loking things?


----------



## Kant (Oct 17, 2007)

trilobites, except trilobite are extincted....


----------



## Kant (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Oct 17, 2007)

"OH $#!T SHARK"


----------



## Kant (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## tckfui (Oct 17, 2007)

trilobites dont get that big... or do they?
thats a real picture though... ive seen those things at the aquarium... I forgot what their called... and they wer only half that size... those things look nutso... Id smoke with one... ...


----------



## tckfui (Oct 17, 2007)

what the fuck!?!?!?! why they be stealin that polerbears blanket fo yo!?!?! those bastards!!!
whats that other psycotic animal with the crazy face... you know... that crab thing that looks suprisingly like... your mom!!! ohhhh... he dissed you...


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## tckfui (Oct 17, 2007)

who gave drugs to my kitteh and not meh?


----------



## tckfui (Oct 17, 2007)

I yjought that was a crapy picture of a real flower... tricky tricky... its not... people who paint their genitles have alittle too much time on their hands...


----------



## tckfui (Oct 17, 2007)

crazy aminals dont even know their about to be crushed.


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Kant (Oct 17, 2007)

Boooooobies!


----------



## tckfui (Oct 17, 2007)

I see no boobies... only babbies...


----------



## Kant (Oct 17, 2007)

well that baby has some nice eyes.


----------



## schoolie (Oct 17, 2007)

BIGMIKE13 said:


>


Really really creepy...


----------



## pandabear (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## tckfui (Oct 18, 2007)

whats that guy doing standing on that desk?!?! that terorist bastard!!! fuck! man tables arent for terorists


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 18, 2007)

tckfui said:


> whats that guy doing standing on that desk?!?! that terorist bastard!!! fuck! man tables arent for terorists



he's the "badass". hahahahahahh

notice how they NEED really big guns?


----------



## tckfui (Oct 18, 2007)

yea... bastards... why cant threy be like bond... james bond. and have a litle tinny pisola and drink shaken martinies maybe?
the guy on the right side looks like hes saying what the fuck is this dickhead doing on my fucking table!?!?! hahahha... look at him... hes saying it... you know it..


----------



## durban poison (Oct 18, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> he's the "badass". hahahahahahh
> 
> notice how they NEED really big guns?


.....because they're lacking in the other depts.


----------



## pandabear (Oct 18, 2007)

those are the hammas millitants that took over parts of the PLO's offices in the area in palistine after the in-fighting power struggle. these guys did a press conference in full face mask, it was unreal to watch the press conference. ill look for the link its surreal.

oh well cant find it. 


Those guys on the desk are similar to George Washington in plite


----------



## tckfui (Oct 18, 2007)

durban poison said:


> .....because they're lacking in the other depts.


I think thats what he was getting at they are a very simple people, with a very small penises.


----------



## tckfui (Oct 18, 2007)

you better find that link!!!


----------



## durban poison (Oct 18, 2007)

tckfui said:


> I think thats what he was getting at they are a very simple people, with a very small penises.


Chipolatas!


----------



## Dr High (Oct 18, 2007)

these guys are holding heavy weapons when were holding something as light as a joint war sucks! Peace


----------



## tckfui (Oct 18, 2007)

my joints are pretty heavy... no seriously... yea they suck... what I dont get is that for centuries arabs have been at war with the jews.. but here they all live in the same neighborhoods side by side, without problems... it must be all the sand...


----------



## kt0s.6o4 (Oct 18, 2007)

what ever happened to this bein a thread for photos? 

lets get back to the subjet at hand... pls 

Start a new war photo thread.....

thx


----------



## pandabear (Oct 18, 2007)

a photo is a photo man


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 18, 2007)

kt0s.6o4 said:


> what ever happened to this bein a thread for photos?
> 
> lets get back to the subjet at hand... pls
> 
> ...



so where's the photo?


----------



## kt0s.6o4 (Oct 18, 2007)

pandabear said:


> a photo is a photo man


sorry...i just thought this was a thread for photo's taken by us.....not some war photographer.....


----------



## pandabear (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## schoolie (Oct 18, 2007)

Here are a few more that I like of mine.


----------



## pandabear (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## quadrophine (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## schoolie (Oct 18, 2007)

quadrophine said:


>


what is that?


----------



## quadrophine (Oct 18, 2007)

schoolie said:


> what is that?


I was hoping one of you could tell me... somebody posted on my myspace.. I think is an asshole


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Oct 18, 2007)

An asshole? I guess I don't see it, must be some bruising on it or something...


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 18, 2007)

eat your veggies


----------



## durban poison (Oct 18, 2007)

Ahhh mastakoosh, gross!


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Oct 18, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> eat your veggies


She really should chew her food better.


----------



## tckfui (Oct 18, 2007)

seriously... I mean damn... it looks like she barly even tried to chew it.


----------



## schoolie (Oct 18, 2007)

A few more of my pictures.
*My car at night durning the perseid meteor showers, note the meteor in the uper left.*






*A billboard I liked the texture of*






*Some lady that didn't like me taking pictures*


----------



## tckfui (Oct 18, 2007)

what a bastard she is!!!... you showed her by taking her picture though... probably took her down a few noches... and now she is on rollitup for all stoners to laugh at, and say, what a bitch, she dosnt like people taking pictures.


----------



## jesus3 (Oct 21, 2007)

night trip.b&w.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 21, 2007)

figgin' blair witch is everywhere.


----------



## jesus3 (Oct 21, 2007)

the same trip.


----------



## jesus3 (Oct 21, 2007)

end of trip.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 21, 2007)

jesus3 said:


> end of trip.



now it's "the ring". 


scary stuff. nice pics.


----------



## tckfui (Oct 21, 2007)

those are pretty nutso crazy pics jesus...


----------



## Dr High (Oct 22, 2007)

Love the halloween scene pics. Creepy


----------



## schoolie (Oct 22, 2007)

Did not take these myself but cool.


----------



## durban poison (Oct 22, 2007)

LMAO! .....now that's funny!


----------



## donnieosmond (Oct 22, 2007)

schoolie said:


> Did not take these myself but cool.


LOL i seriously laughed out loud at these 2 images for like a minute


----------



## joemomma (Oct 24, 2007)

This tree:






Dropped this crap all over my deck:






And Sparky doesn't give a rat's ass!






Here's one the little lady took driving over Shasta.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 24, 2007)

wow, shasta is low.


----------



## jesus3 (Oct 26, 2007)

some pics from my todays trip.


----------



## jesus3 (Oct 26, 2007)

more pics.


----------



## jesus3 (Oct 26, 2007)

this all we have left ater russian army leave our country.this happens 17 years ago.and this is part of my town.


----------



## jesus3 (Oct 26, 2007)

again more pics.


----------



## schoolie (Oct 26, 2007)

Amazing. I love the pictures. I would love to go to where you took these. Crazy that happened. Did the russian army do that or did that happen after they left?


----------



## jesus3 (Oct 26, 2007)

schoolie said:


> Amazing. I love the pictures. I would love to go to where you took these. Crazy that happened. Did the russian army do that or did that happen after they left?


some part of all this do Russian army and biggest part after they left,in my pics you see just small part of all that in my town but there is many cities like where i live.


----------



## schoolie (Oct 26, 2007)

Damn man, again I really liked your pictures. I don't see anything like that here in the US, or at lest not in the places I have lived or been to. Makes me want to travel more.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 26, 2007)

i wanna go get stoned and go hiking with jesus.


----------



## jesus3 (Oct 27, 2007)

there is link to one place nearby place in my last pics.scary stuff too.you can get in real soviet army prison. KarostasCietums


----------



## pandabear (Oct 27, 2007)

interseting stuff jees


----------



## joemomma (Oct 30, 2007)

Was kicking it by my driveway after taking my morning toke and thought this looked cool so I snapped a few pics








As I was enjoying this serenity I heard a woman sobbing, she walked up and sat on the bustop bench and continued to cry, I thought maybe I should see if she's alright? But what if she's crazy? I decided that I should take the chance by being a nice guy and see if there is anything I could do to help. Then her cell phone rang and as she answered it I took this pic realising that she was now the problem of the person calling her. Phew! That was close!







I must say that I am starting to fall in love with my wife's camera. That school bus was doing at least 35 when I snapped that shot.


----------



## mastakoosh (Oct 30, 2007)

hey thats me on that bench!!!


----------



## Kant (Oct 30, 2007)

welcome to the club of the shutterbugs.


----------



## Micheal Kelso (Oct 30, 2007)

I think you live by me Joemomma, looks like the sunrise I watched this morning. Don't worry I won't call the location out.


----------



## joemomma (Oct 30, 2007)

Micheal Kelso said:


> I think you live by me Joemomma, looks like the sunrise I watched this morning. Don't worry I won't call the location out.


Howdy Neighbor!


----------



## Kant (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## Amys3977 (Nov 7, 2007)

LMFAO at you all !!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 7, 2007)

let's see what i got today.......


----------



## tckfui (Nov 7, 2007)

I think FDD won... the just for fun photochallange... I thought he won long ago with the plants... but... now I know he won... look at that


----------



## natmoon (Nov 10, 2007)

This is fairly abstract but i have filtered it.
Just some dvd buttons.


----------



## Kant (Nov 10, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> let's see what i got today.......
> 
> View attachment 37245


doesn't that belong in https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/12263-thats-sandwich-gets.html ? It looks damn tasty though....i'm hungry


----------



## stonerbean (Nov 13, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i wanna go get stoned and go hiking with jesus.


lol
if only.......


----------



## jesus3 (Nov 14, 2007)

stonerbean said:


> lol
> if only.......


if only what?


----------



## Kant (Nov 14, 2007)

if only we could get stoned and go hiking with you!


----------



## tckfui (Nov 14, 2007)

and go to crazy walk in the old nutso russian broken buildings and smoke ganja all day


----------



## joemomma (Nov 15, 2007)

Was doin some experimenting with the camera and found I could take pics at nite. The shutter stays open a long time so I'll need to dig out my tripod to get more stable shots but here's a few that came out OK.

Street in front of my house:













I like the streaky car lite trails.

Here's one of a plane flying over:






I love new discoveries! (Well, new to me anyhow!)


----------



## magicdude22 (Nov 23, 2007)

i just got the nikon D80 and im lovin it heres a few shots i just took with it. 







my friend did the tag


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2007)

magicdude22 said:


> i just got the nikon D80 and im lovin it heres a few shots i just took with it.




these two are really cool.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2007)

joemomma said:


> Was doin some experimenting with the camera and found I could take pics at nite. The shutter stays open a long time so I'll need to dig out my tripod to get more stable shots but here's a few that came out OK.
> 
> 
> Here's one of a plane flying over:
> ...



i've been wanting to take that shot. you beat me to it.


----------



## tckfui (Nov 23, 2007)

yea thoes last two are crazy!!! whats that light comming off or shining on the water?... or what looks like water? and is that just regular fog?


----------



## magicdude22 (Nov 23, 2007)

tckfui said:


> yea thoes last two are crazy!!! whats that light comming off or shining on the water?... or what looks like water? and is that just regular fog?


im staying up at a ski resort right now and they got the pool open and heated and the water was steaming like crazy but it was dark all around it so i made it a 20 second exposure. thanks for the replies


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2007)

magicdude22 said:


> im staying up at a ski resort right now and they got the pool open and heated and the water was steaming like crazy but it was dark all around it so i made it a 20 second exposure



way cool. take some more.


----------



## magicdude22 (Nov 23, 2007)

more comin in one second


----------



## magicdude22 (Nov 23, 2007)

long esposure while my friend walked around the camera






power lines by my house another long exposure with some weird lights


----------



## tckfui (Nov 23, 2007)

thoes are pretty cool!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 23, 2007)

I love so many of these photos that have been shared....their own or others....a good pic is a good pic......these are a trio of my own....


----------



## jesus3 (Nov 25, 2007)

this pic with dear is your shoot!?this one with lightning is nice.great pics.


----------



## jesus3 (Nov 25, 2007)

magicdude22 said:


> i just got the nikon D80 and im lovin it heres a few shots i just took with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool pics.


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 25, 2007)

yup....he was walking right past the helicopter as we sat there all quiet waiting for my mate to come outta the bush.... an amzing experience...


jesus3 said:


> this pic with dear is your shoot!?this one with lightning is nice.great pics.


----------



## pencap (Nov 27, 2007)

My pet raccon "Gambit"


----------



## pencap (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## tckfui (Nov 27, 2007)

cooolll!!!
is that really your pet racoon???


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2007)

pencap said:


>



bad ass waterfall. it looked small until i saw the people on the other side. wow.


----------



## pencap (Nov 27, 2007)

Yea he WAS my coon, and that is Hamilton pool just outside of Dripping Springs Texas!


----------



## tckfui (Nov 27, 2007)

thats cool I didnt know people could have pet racoons... I want one!!! what happen to it?


----------



## Zekedogg (Nov 27, 2007)

magicdude22 said:


> long esposure while my friend walked around the camera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Them powerlines are haunted...You got like 5 ghosts in your pic dude


----------



## tckfui (Nov 27, 2007)

haqhahaha!!!! its a long exposure camera. so the just stood there for a minute and ran away... or it was one dude that sood in all thoes places for a second... but thats probably how people take pics of ghosts?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2007)

i gave myself a hummer .....


----------



## tckfui (Nov 27, 2007)

hahaha your a talanted man FDD


----------



## pencap (Nov 27, 2007)

> thats cool I didnt know people could have pet racoons... I want one!!! what happen to it?


 
We got him as a baby....he fell through the ceiling of a porno shop~a friend gave him to a friend, who gave him to me and my exgf...she rehabilitated animals, and we re-habbed him to go into the wild. We taught him how to fish, hunt, scavenge, after bottle feeding him goats milk and eggs....That pic of the tiolet, I was teaching him how to fish a tinfoil ball outta the potty!
Later we would take him to the river, sien net minnows and put them in a small cooler so he could catch them. At first he didnt know what to do with them after he caught them....but he "caught" on quick...
Then one fatefull night we took a canoe trip to let him go...we camped on th river and just let him run free...last time I saw him he was in a tree watching us paddle away.... cheers to Gambit!! Hope he's a Grandaddy by now! Texas hill country is awesome!!!


----------



## pencap (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh, by the way...you DONT want one!! when they start getting older, they start getting "wilder" and get into EVERYTHING!!!!!! He loved potted plants, and kicking our wolf hybrids ass!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2007)

pencap said:


> We got him as a baby....he fell through the ceiling of a porno shop~a friend gave him to a friend, who gave him to me and my exgf...she rehabilitated animals, and we re-habbed him to go into the wild. We taught him how to fish, hunt, scavenge, after bottle feeding him goats milk and eggs....That pic of the tiolet, I was teaching him how to fish a tinfoil ball outta the potty!
> Later we would take him to the river, sien net minnows and put them in a small cooler so he could catch them. At first he didnt know what to do with them after he caught them....but he "caught" on quick...
> Then one fatefull night we took a canoe trip to let him go...we camped on th river and just let him run free...last time I saw him he was in a tree watching us paddle away.... cheers to Gambit!! Hope he's a Grandaddy by now! Texas hill country is awesome!!!



what a nice story.


----------



## mastakoosh (Nov 27, 2007)

pencap said:


> We got him as a baby....he fell through the ceiling of a porno shop~a friend gave him to a friend, who gave him to me and my exgf...she rehabilitated animals, and we re-habbed him to go into the wild. We taught him how to fish, hunt, scavenge, after bottle feeding him goats milk and eggs....That pic of the tiolet, I was teaching him how to fish a tinfoil ball outta the potty!
> Later we would take him to the river, sien net minnows and put them in a small cooler so he could catch them. At first he didnt know what to do with them after he caught them....but he "caught" on quick...
> Then one fatefull night we took a canoe trip to let him go...we camped on th river and just let him run free...last time I saw him he was in a tree watching us paddle away.... cheers to Gambit!! Hope he's a Grandaddy by now! Texas hill country is awesome!!!


 this brought a tear to my hardened convict eye, lol j/k. viva la TEXAS. ya'll come back now ya hear!!!!!


----------



## tckfui (Nov 27, 2007)

hahaha gooed story... that sucsks... I still want one. they look cool... is it legal to keep one as a pet?


----------



## pencap (Nov 27, 2007)

tckfui said:


> hahaha gooed story... that sucsks... I still want one. they look cool... is it legal to keep one as a pet?


 
Is it legal to keep weed? Should it be? We aquired Gambit, man we didnt go looking for him....kinda like an unexpected pregnancy.....
I'll let you decide that question...just dont go walking wildlife on a leash..."owning" It...in front of a Texas Game Warden................hell dont even show a TX Gm Wrdn a FEATHER...................he'll confiscate with impunity!!!
Coons are nothing like a puppy...or a kitten...hardly even a mixture of both. Your question will remain unanswerd...is it legal? (No it isnt) Do you want one,? Yea, 
But should you ? I've had quite a few "exotic" pets, and it was realy hard to let them go, but I was responsible enough to either "Rehabilitate them to the wild", or get them to a proper facility that can accomodate them.
I now live in an apt...I still want a Tiger/or an Ocelot~~~but should I??
It's kinda like a noobie question that you have heard over and over...

"How many plants can I get out of a 100watt incandecent??"
{probably none....}


Do some research....

Gambit, as soon as he was let out of his "kennel" which was a 3x4x5 foot enclosure, with hammocks and "hidee holes"....would start investigating EVERYTHING....Ripping curtians, bathing in the dishwasher....Yes he would OPEN it! He smelled WATER, figured out how to open the dishwasher..and would ROLL around in it.!!! Once he got in there...the "sparkeling" silverware
mesmerized him....Coons like shiny shit.....he would sit in the dishwasher till we pulled him out....
Cute only goes so far....
How many times did we RE-wash dishes??? Something about the water/heat/noise just made him nuts!!! As soon as the washer turned on...he'd go apeshit trying to get out of his kennel!!

OK...I'm trying to NOT make you want a raccoon...but I swear to gawd...If you have a sound relationship with your siggnificant other....(if you both think you can handle 5 kids at one time)and do not have any valuable glass/artifacts in your WHOLE HOUSE....keep your grow room locked~~~ and HIDE the key....
well...try it..... A raccoon is more funny than 10 toddlers~
But you let that fucker go, unattended for 5 seconds.....you''ll remember pencap telling you not to!!!
"Damnit IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIItt GAmBITT!!!!
I'ts like having 5 kids on meth, on X-mas morning.....EVERYDAY!!!........................BOOM!!!
Good luck.........


----------



## pencap (Nov 27, 2007)

Gambit.............................................


----------



## tckfui (Nov 27, 2007)

HAHAHAHA!!! I would get one if somone like put it in my lap and said here, but I'm not going to go searching for one 
as for exotic pets what kind did you have?


----------



## pencap (Nov 27, 2007)

Scorpions, Iguannas,Lizzerds..all kinds, a hybrid bobcat, hybrid wolves.....that black dawg? He was a nut cut 3/4 wolf 1/4 shepperd, had a 1/2 n 1/2 Sib husky and Arctic wolf, Gambit tha coon...,Had a lil cat that was supposed to be a "bobcat's" granddaughter...(she was the coolest cat..loved to get high...)An Arctic Fox that shat in the kitty box...wow....
Didnt realise I'm some kinda Steve Irwin"....have shot at a few alligators...try putting a 14 footer into a 12 foot boat....and having that fucker "Wake up" on the way home....start rolling around in an aluminum boat...we loaded the shotgun and blew 3 more holes in that fuckers head before he laid still..........Talk about a beer run.................

I still want an Ocelot............medium sized kitten....But should I??? Medium = 2ft~







This is "LADY" she loves carrots, bread heels and ...well anything you throw out the front door....If you smell right, she'll try to eat you too...
Gotta love those South Texas "Attack Deer"..............She hates when mt family comes over....tries to attack their cars..." Such a humble animal....who'da thunk it???" That's her......."GRRRRR I DAREya ta fuk w/my carrots " look.... U dont want to!!!

This is our Front yard area...~ We have new BABY coons drinking off of the porch!!


----------



## pencap (Nov 27, 2007)

Herers the back yard area...~ we "joint" own it with about ten other "like minded folks"


----------



## pencap (Nov 27, 2007)

*OK.................Think I'll Win this Thread RIIIIIGHT NOW!! *
*MY~~~ *
*GROW ROOM!!!*





Notice the MH Lightning Bulbs....../ My garden pests are WAyyy larger, have to actually shoot them....


----------



## Kant (Nov 28, 2007)

(\__/)
( )
(")_(")


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 28, 2007)

pencap said:


> *OK.................Think I'll Win this Thread RIIIIIGHT NOW!! *
> *MY~~~ *
> *GROW ROOM!!!*
> 
> ...








you win a plate of cookies. cannabutter cookies.


----------



## tckfui (Nov 28, 2007)

HEY!!! thoes cookies look like some cookies I tore up a few months ago over here


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 28, 2007)

tckfui said:


> HEY!!! thoes cookies look like some cookies I tore up a few months ago over here



i make a lot of them.


----------



## pencap (Nov 30, 2007)

Those Cyber cookies Always Rock!! Thank the Mrs..........I know YOU didnt bake em........."listening to Sammy Haggar"



"Shes on fire..............
My ba by's on fire"....
Now Let it BURN!!!!
I like it hot!!!

































*Those cookies were pretty good!*


----------



## tckfui (Nov 30, 2007)

hahahahaa cool pics, specialy the last one


----------



## tahoe58 (Nov 30, 2007)

VERY VERY cool....I love those...and yes that last one most!


----------



## ravegraffiti (Dec 1, 2007)

hohoho merry jane christmas!


----------



## schoolie (Dec 1, 2007)

I am in the Yucatan (Mexico) right now doing some photography work, here are a few pics from today:


----------



## ravegraffiti (Dec 1, 2007)

nice^pics^


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 1, 2007)

wow...i like that time exposure with the lights....very cool...


----------



## WillieNelson (Dec 1, 2007)




----------



## ravegraffiti (Dec 1, 2007)

lol nice color componation red auqa marine and pink


----------



## tckfui (Dec 1, 2007)

AHHHH the long exposure is NUTS!!!!!!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 1, 2007)

these are cool....but not mine...i just like them.....


----------



## schoolie (Dec 1, 2007)

Here are a few more to end the day. I guess it's some sort of Mayan holiday today.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 1, 2007)

haha crazy little mehicanos


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 1, 2007)

my first inside-out doobie. time to smoke......


----------



## LoveIt (Dec 1, 2007)

here are a few pics i took at the shore not long ago



















what i like about this next one is that if you look at it a certain way, the waves crashing in from furthest out almost look like clouds above the horizon


----------



## LoveIt (Dec 1, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> my first inside-out doobie. time to smoke......View attachment 43081


 nice! can we see pics of the smoke?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 1, 2007)

LoveIt said:


> nice! can we see pics of the smoke?



not a problem. here ya go.........


----------



## LoveIt (Dec 1, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> not a problem. here ya go.........View attachment 43082


excellent


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 1, 2007)

i just made this then took a pic...........


----------



## LoveIt (Dec 1, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i just made this then took a pic...........View attachment 43083


that had me trippin for a minue... awesome pic 

here's my avatar i made in photoshop







it's part of a photo essay i did- https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/33316-octopus-garden.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 1, 2007)

LoveIt said:


> that had me trippin for a minue... awesome pic
> 
> here's my avatar i made in photoshop
> 
> ...





thank you. i've been trying to figure out wjat that was. all i could make out was the bong. very cool.


----------



## LoveIt (Dec 1, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i just made this then took a pic...........View attachment 43083


ah, so that was your honey oil!


----------



## Live2Die420 (Dec 2, 2007)

This is something I did after a few bongs... I am not an artist I dont even know how I did this in photoshop.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 2, 2007)

hey Loveit...as with fdd....finally....i have been hurting myself crawling all over my computer monitor trying to figure that one out....thanks! that is so friggin' cool! good job!


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 2, 2007)

thanks really neat....I like that too!


Live2Die420 said:


> This is something I did after a few bongs... I am not an artist I dont even know how I did this in photoshop.


----------



## Live2Die420 (Dec 2, 2007)

ha ha yea i like to make music while high to but the sound on my comps all messed up.

Anyone here great with comps?


----------



## donnieosmond (Dec 2, 2007)

Assorted pics from my computer...


----------



## donnieosmond (Dec 2, 2007)

Assorted pics from my computer...


----------



## pastafarian (Dec 2, 2007)

here is a picture of 1 of my baby african land snails.
and a picture of a dragon i made with a welder


----------



## donnieosmond (Dec 2, 2007)

Assorted pics from my computer...


----------



## donnieosmond (Dec 2, 2007)

Assorted pics from my computer....


----------



## donnieosmond (Dec 2, 2007)

Assorted pics from my computer...


----------



## ravegraffiti (Dec 2, 2007)

nice city flix^


----------



## donnieosmond (Dec 2, 2007)

riu won't let me upload any more pics


----------



## ravegraffiti (Dec 2, 2007)

i had same problem yesterday night


----------



## tckfui (Dec 2, 2007)

cool pics!
thats one of the city right near my house! 
I like the fire too its nuts


----------



## pastafarian (Dec 2, 2007)

a bud my girlfriend found in some weed we bought


----------



## tckfui (Dec 2, 2007)

hahaa pretty cool!!!


----------



## ravegraffiti (Dec 2, 2007)

thats true love


----------



## closet.cult (Dec 2, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> ok well heres mine I oike stuff....


damn thats a huge muff!


----------



## pencap (Dec 4, 2007)

Come on people!!!! Read the ORIGINAL POST!!! PHOTO CHALLENGE!!! YOUR PHOTO....you took it....not (I found this on the net) sheeat I can do that all day!!










Can you TAKE A PIC LIKE THIS????




HAWWW HAWWW!!! YEA................... "dats me!"


----------



## pencap (Dec 4, 2007)

I want another cookie!!!


----------



## pencap (Dec 4, 2007)

Gimme another cookie, or I'll drop the smiley face......!!!


----------



## pencap (Dec 4, 2007)

NOT Shitting here...I got tha munchies....


...no fake ass onion rings.







No freaky rabbit/chicken hybrid deep fried MF, hoe ass "popeyes" Wednesday night steak





.......Just Pure "I TOOK IT MYSELF"............Adulterated it myself....hardly ever been seen on the net, familytype FUNNY ASS FOTO"S!!!


Like this!


















Everyones pic's are a load of barrell rolls!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2007)

keepin' it real.


----------



## donnieosmond (Dec 4, 2007)

Awesome colors in the pic. I hate the powerlines, it ruins the pic imo. >:O


----------



## jesus3 (Dec 4, 2007)

beautiful sunrise.great colors.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2007)

donnieosmond said:


> Awesome colors in the pic. I hate the powerlines, it ruins the pic imo. >:O



yep, sure does.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 4, 2007)

these are some photos that I have taken over my career....


----------



## abcdthc (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## abcdthc (Dec 5, 2007)

Sunrise - East Oahu


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 5, 2007)

abcdthc said:


> Sunrise - East Oahu


 is that china mens hat?


----------



## abcdthc (Dec 5, 2007)

That is actually Rabbit island (on the left) and Turtle island (on the right).

Both are habitats for sea birds.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 5, 2007)

abcdthc said:


> That is actually Rabbit island (on the left) and Turtle island (on the right).
> 
> Both are habitats for sea birds.


 my grandma lives on oahu and we went swimming somewhere near a place called china mens hat off in the distance. also my favorite spot to snorkel was sharks cove but it wasnt as popular 19 years ago lol. now my mom said it gets very crowded as many places now i guess. btw beautiful pics.


----------



## abcdthc (Dec 5, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> my grandma lives on oahu and we went swimming somewhere near a place called china mens hat off in the distance. also my favorite spot to snorkel was sharks cove but it wasnt as popular 19 years ago lol. now my mom said it gets very crowded as many places now i guess. btw beautiful pics.


China man's hat is further north east of the island. Pretty laid back down there. I used to go camping at the park when I was younger. 

The island is over populated and everywhere is crowded with people. Kinda sucks nowadays.


----------



## ravegraffiti (Dec 5, 2007)

nice


----------



## donnieosmond (Dec 5, 2007)

More pics from my computer...


----------



## donnieosmond (Dec 5, 2007)

Even more...


----------



## donnieosmond (Dec 5, 2007)

More still...


----------



## donnieosmond (Dec 5, 2007)

More and more...


----------



## henrymuska (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## donnieosmond (Dec 5, 2007)

Gimme more, gimme more, gimme moreee


----------



## tckfui (Dec 5, 2007)

cool picks donnie... did yuo take all of them?


----------



## donnieosmond (Dec 5, 2007)

I wish... I hardly ever travel >


----------



## Steve (Dec 5, 2007)

just thought I'd throw one in....my backyard


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 6, 2007)

very cool back yard...thanks for sharing that!


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 7, 2007)

my mutt


----------



## abcdthc (Dec 7, 2007)

Right now.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 7, 2007)

hey....masta.....your pooch is looking a little peaked.....you wanna get your head outta the volcano, and feed and water 'im.....hahahahahaha ...j/k.....thanks for sharing man!


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 7, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> hey....masta.....your pooch is looking a little peaked.....you wanna get your head outta the volcano, and feed and water 'im.....hahahahahaha ...j/k.....thanks for sharing man!


 damn you are right. he is looking a little pale. oh yeah i forgot to feed him for the last week lol j/k. now peta is gonna track me down. dont worry people i love him more than my wife haha.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 7, 2007)

and then that begs the question.....how peaked does your wife look, if you love your dog more, and your dog looks like he's about the croak....hahahahaha.....j/k...having a fun day...I hope masta! 


mastakoosh said:


> damn you are right. he is looking a little pale. oh yeah i forgot to feed him for the last week lol j/k. now peta is gonna track me down. dont worry people i love him more than my wife haha.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 7, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> and then that begs the question.....how peaked does your wife look, if you love your dog more, and your dog looks like he's about the croak....hahahahahaj/k...having a fun day...I hope masta!


 oh she is quite haggard. i will put her out of her misery or wait was i thinking of the dog. oh well one of them will get it soon. no fun for me today time to go work in the cold. man 2 days off go so much faster than 5 days working.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 7, 2007)

hahahahaha ... totally....have a good day! 


mastakoosh said:


> oh she is quite haggard. i will put her out of her misery or wait was i thinking of the dog. oh well one of them will get it soon. no fun for me today time to go work in the cold. man 2 days off go so much faster than 5 days working.


----------



## home.grower (Dec 7, 2007)

Somewhere in the UK







A place in Gambia







Same place in Gambia







Again, Gambia







UK from above, once more







Hope they aren't too big


----------



## WillieNelson (Dec 7, 2007)

MMMmmmmmmmmmmmm! Lunch....


----------



## schoolie (Dec 8, 2007)

All from mexico, Tulum is the Mayan ruins in these pictures.


----------



## schoolie (Dec 8, 2007)

Two more.
*Chichen Itza*


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 8, 2007)

I always knew I wanted to travel to the Mayan ruins.....now I KNOW I have to! thanks!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 8, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> I always knew I wanted to travel to the Mayan ruins.....now I KNOW I have to! thanks!



my parents have been going there for years. i fell in love with it the first time i saw there pics. someday i'll make it there.


----------



## schoolie (Dec 8, 2007)

They are pretty amazing I must say. I went to Tulum, Coba, Chichen Itza, Uxmal, and Kabah, working on a project about the Maya so it was a great reason to head down there.

Glad you enjoyed the pictures!


----------



## jesus3 (Dec 8, 2007)

schoolie said:


> They are pretty amazing I must say. I went to Tulum, Coba, Chichen Itza, Uxmal, and Kabah, working on a project about the Maya so it was a great reason to head down there.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the pictures!


you lucky bastard.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 8, 2007)

woa great pics!!!!!


----------



## Kant (Dec 14, 2007)

A tribute to the RIU girls who like to show off the goods


----------



## jesus3 (Dec 15, 2007)

Kant said:


> A tribute to the RIU girls who like to show off the goods


hey bat you forget about she 




.


----------



## Kant (Dec 15, 2007)

oh crap. how could i forget pizip. I'm sorry pizip


----------



## chitrette (Dec 15, 2007)

I have taken random stuff, most of my photography is involving plants/flowers but some of it isnt so I guess here we go...















Links to the rest to save space...
I fish...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v328/xxximyourfatexxx/HowdenFencecolor.jpg

I snowboard...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v328/xxximyourfatexxx/OverExposedLoaf-1.jpg

I "dance" in the rain 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v328/xxximyourfatexxx/rain.jpg

I snowmobile...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v328/xxximyourfatexxx/Snowforyou.jpg

I explore...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v328/xxximyourfatexxx/Ruins.jpg

I get close and personal...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v328/xxximyourfatexxx/Wall-3.jpg

And I shoot people who are shooting people?...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v328/xxximyourfatexxx/7.jpg


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 18, 2007)

The Type of Pics I like to look up when Im high.....


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 18, 2007)

Some more....


----------



## donnieosmond (Dec 18, 2007)

Man those are awesome. Whoever made them is very talented.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 18, 2007)

there very cool, but some look too similar to original doli paintings


----------



## kayasgarden (Dec 18, 2007)

i loooove plants of all kinds, these are a few of my own pics that i have the right size to post. Hope you enjoy them as i have all of these hope to post more once i resize thwm have some amazing new england scenic pic.


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 18, 2007)

robbie82 said:


> Some more....


Some more....


----------



## robbie82 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## kayasgarden (Dec 18, 2007)

lets see if this works? One of them is a butterfly i grew with my children, it was so neat
some are the snowstorm i think, the one with water was our family camping trip this past year, how amazing i love my home!

k now i hope it works


----------



## donnieosmond (Dec 19, 2007)

Who are you?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 19, 2007)

photochopped.........


----------



## donnieosmond (Dec 19, 2007)

and we've moved on to acid..... lol


----------



## 000420 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 20, 2007)

now this is "art". 




000420 said:


>


----------



## 000420 (Dec 20, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> now this is "art".


thanks I posted it in a thread earlier...and then I realized it was the first picture I had to really contribute to "this" thread..so I posted the pic again...glad you enjoyed.....


----------



## tckfui (Dec 20, 2007)

YouTube - 16 compact fluorescents turned on in high-speed
just throwing that in there... lots of C word stuff going around latly


----------



## WillieNelson (Dec 21, 2007)

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 22, 2007)

outside my back door this morning.


sunrise.....................


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 22, 2007)

wow man that is SO incredible....how beautiful nature can be! thanks for sharing that!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 22, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> wow man that is SO incredible....how beautiful nature can be! thanks for sharing that!




i opened the door to let my kitty in and was pretty much floored by it. everything outside was glowing red.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 22, 2007)

I'll bet....I love those moments...its like you get this incredible wave of natures warmth over your body...and the world all of a sudden in that moment is absolutely perfect.....this is a view out of one of my bush camps...many many years ago......I treasure the feeling that morning gave me...everytime I look at that pic...and remember that feeling.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 22, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> I'll bet....I love those moments...its like you get this incredible wave of natures warmth over your body...and the world all of a sudden in that moment is absolutely perfect.....this is a view out of one of my bush camps...many many years ago......I treasure the feeling that morning gave me...everytime I look at that pic...and remember that feeling.....




i see topwater bass fishing.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 22, 2007)

hahahahaha....good thought ...but no bass there...they all got chomped by the jackfish....


fdd2blk said:


> i see topwater bass fishing.


----------



## 000420 (Dec 22, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> outside my back door this morning.
> 
> 
> sunrise.....................
> ...


dude...what amazing shots.....beautiful...


----------



## MicroGro (Dec 22, 2007)

LLamas make good subjects too.
[img=http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/1732/img1358sx6.th.jpg]


----------



## MicroGro (Dec 22, 2007)

Lizards!!.....from the zoo....boo


----------



## MicroGro (Dec 22, 2007)

Spider in the garden. I like close-ups check out my stuff in my gallery.


----------



## bush basher (Dec 23, 2007)




----------



## tckfui (Dec 23, 2007)

cool pics... I wouldnt post that pic of all thoes dead bodies in your basment though  jk


----------



## Growbot (Dec 23, 2007)

nice stuff b.b. here's a shot of a mom-n-pop family of quail in my backyard. what you're not seeing is 9 baby quail under their wings/bodies. they came by my house 3x every day for food and water.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 23, 2007)

more birds......


----------



## donnieosmond (Dec 23, 2007)

::shudders:: filthy little disease carriers...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 23, 2007)

donnieosmond said:


> ::shudders:: filthy little disease carriers...




more birds......


----------



## tckfui (Dec 23, 2007)

birds?!?!?! BIRDS?!?!?! YOU KNOW HOW I FEEL ABOUT BIDS!!!, why do I always have to tell you ?!


----------



## donnieosmond (Dec 23, 2007)

now THATS a disease carrier. lol.


----------



## Dats (Dec 24, 2007)

Random pics from me.

Chicken at our cabin in Maine.










Cease fire in effect for 30 mins lol.








Roots


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 24, 2007)

cool pics....thanks for sharing


----------



## jsgrwn (Dec 24, 2007)

so i got my girl this new camera and we were able to catch this, i wass amazed at how clear it is.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 24, 2007)

hahahahaha....cool pics....in the first one...is that the dog's tongue? wow! or am I seeing thing?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 24, 2007)

jsgrwn said:


> so i got my girl this new camera and we were able to catch this, i wass amazed at how clear it is.



adorable.


----------



## HoLE (Dec 24, 2007)

jsgrwn said:


> so i got my girl this new camera and we were able to catch this, i wass amazed at how clear it is.


has the 2nd pic dog been into the rum and egg nog??

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## WillieNelson (Dec 24, 2007)

pics of the pussy:


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 24, 2007)

some of my favorite wintery pics I have taken......I miss the ranch and the horses at this time of year the most I think...


----------



## donnieosmond (Dec 24, 2007)

GREAT pics willie! What's your setup?


----------



## WillieNelson (Dec 24, 2007)

Nikon D80 with old school and modern Nikkor glass. I am a Nikon die hard. I have loved their gear since the '70s.


----------



## donnieosmond (Dec 24, 2007)

That's awesome. I could tell you knew what you were doing. Great DOF. I'm getting a D40 with 2 lenses in a few months.


----------



## WillieNelson (Dec 24, 2007)

Last kitty pic of the day. He is just too good of a model.


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 24, 2007)

sooo kewl...thanks WN...can hear 'im purring from here...


----------



## WillieNelson (Dec 24, 2007)

If only the purring part were true. He is a very beuatiful cat, but has internal anger issues. My wife took him in for a friend who need someone to watch her cat for "two weeks". A year later and he is still here. He is decent to us, only the occasional beating; but any visitors get his full wrath and fury. Moral of the story: never volunteer to watch anyones cat, they can watch themselves....


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 24, 2007)

hjahahahahah thats a good one....we had one....came to the farm in like early summer/spring....and then in October came to the door and said...excuse me its time for me to come inside now....we called him Barney...and he was with us for more than ten years! good story...thanks! 


WillieNelson said:


> If only the purring part were true. He is a very beuatiful cat, but has internal anger issues. My wife took him in for a friend who need someone to watch her cat for "two weeks". A year later and he is still here. He is decent to us, only the occasional beating; but any visitors get his full wrath and fury. Moral of the story: never volunteer to watch anyones cat, they can watch themselves....


----------



## jsgrwn (Dec 25, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> hahahahaha....cool pics....in the first one...is that the dog's tongue? wow! or am I seeing thing?


that is his tongue, as you can see in the second pic his tongue hangs out due to a big ass tongue and an overbite


----------



## jsgrwn (Dec 25, 2007)

HoLE said:


> has the 2nd pic dog been into the rum and egg nog??
> 
> Keep on Growin
> 
> HoLE


funny you say that, we sent it out with our x-mas cards and i wrote...flocci has had a bit too much egg nog. oh yeah his name is flocci, short for floccinaucinihilipilification...look it up. glad you like the pics...late


----------



## jsgrwn (Dec 25, 2007)

WillieNelson said:


> Nikon D80 with old school and modern Nikkor glass. I am a Nikon die hard. I have loved their gear since the '70s.


love the lawn art, the blue really pops. cool pic


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 25, 2007)

yea the colour contrast and physical makeup of the photo are very cool! nicely done.

I looked up ...that word....hahahahahaha....interesting....29 chacaters....I would not have bet on that word in scrabble! hahahahahaha

My dad put a 126 box camera in my hands when I was 4....I love photography....here's a couple more of mine.....


----------



## WillieNelson (Dec 25, 2007)

I like the plant shots tahoe. I have some nice macros on this PC somewhere...


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 25, 2007)

thanks man....I like doing those kind of shots...I have one from this summer of a bee...

I love just going into the woods, toking and wandering and sleeping on the sundrenched forest floor. I think I'm part wolf....hahahahahaha


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 25, 2007)

i just took a few.......


----------



## jsgrwn (Dec 25, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> yea the colour contrast and physical makeup of the photo are very cool! nicely done.
> 
> I looked up ...that word....hahahahahaha....interesting....29 chacaters....I would not have bet on that word in scrabble! hahahahahaha
> 
> My dad put a 126 box camera in my hands when I was 4....I love photography....here's a couple more of mine.....


love the pics...the harbor reminds me of oregon, i love it up ther...late


----------



## jsgrwn (Dec 25, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> thanks man....I like doing those kind of shots...I have one from this summer of a bee...
> 
> I love just going into the woods, toking and wandering and sleeping on the sundrenched forest floor. I think I'm part wolf....hahahahahaha


the bee on the thistle is very cool...like ansel adams stoned and in color. late


----------



## bongspit (Dec 25, 2007)

this is a picture of my old red truck and a cobra at a car show...


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 25, 2007)

cool ride Bongspit.....I love that vintage of the chevs.....and the cobra speak for itself...though so does that young lady's ass!


----------



## bongspit (Dec 25, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> cool ride Bongspit.....I love that vintage of the chevs.....and the cobra speak for itself...though so does that young lady's ass!


funny thing was..she was not with the cobra guy and he got pissed cause she was rubbing on his car...


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 25, 2007)

of course he frickin did...how f*cking lame is that....always reminds of the joke......what the difference between a Rose and a Prosche? With the Rose the prick is on the outside!


----------



## bongspit (Dec 25, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> of course he frickin did...how f*cking lame is that....always reminds of the joke......what the difference between a Rose and a Prosche? With the Rose the prick is on the outside!


hahahahaha


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 25, 2007)

not that I am not a fan of european vintage hardware....my passion is old Ferraris or news ones for that matter......the visceral scream of a 250GTO 4.4l V-12 is beyond ANYthing I have EVER heard in my life. and the new FXX Evoluzione.....there a video.....freakin unbelieveable sound.....YouTube - ***Ferrari FXX Supercar on racetrack and driven hard!!***
CRANK IT UP!


----------



## schoolie (Dec 26, 2007)

I just got a Nikon SB-600, love it! I just used that to light this picture (with a few gels)






And just for fun


----------



## donnieosmond (Dec 26, 2007)

What ISO is that first one at schoolie?


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 26, 2007)

cool lighting shot...thanks!


----------



## schoolie (Dec 26, 2007)

ISO was 320..... A little to high IMO. I should have gone with 200 but oh well there is always tonight.


----------



## bongspit (Dec 26, 2007)

a bud from one my fat bitches...


----------



## schoolie (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 28, 2007)

hey hey...thats so cool.....the modern requirements for survival....a homemade bong/waterpipe, a lighter, a cap, some CD/DVDs a cell phone, some coinage....and a spotlight on the bud....(I presume)....love the pics!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 28, 2007)

I posted this in another thread but I reckon that it'll be just as suited here...


This is a pic of the tip from a cannabis plant's first set of real leaves.


----------



## bongspit (Dec 28, 2007)

I caught this cardinal chowing down this morning...


----------



## abcdthc (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## abcdthc (Dec 28, 2007)

sour diesel


----------



## bongspit (Dec 28, 2007)

I think if could get that amount out of my plants I would have enough to last between grows...


----------



## abcdthc (Dec 29, 2007)

i need to start growin :/


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 29, 2007)

wow those are tight...and compact....may the bud goddess bless me with such a fine result!


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Dec 29, 2007)

400+ lb's..........


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 29, 2007)

oh man...thats one sucker of a huge cat!


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Dec 29, 2007)

tahoe58 said:


> oh man...thats one sucker of a huge cat!


" jew fish "......

sorry...." goliath grouper "


----------



## tahoe58 (Dec 29, 2007)

man o man....thats unreal! thanks for sharing that!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## chitrette (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## WillieNelson (Jan 1, 2008)

I tink its time you bought a new playboy...


----------



## pastafarian (Jan 1, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/41349-gangsta-dawgs.html

hope you dont mind me linking a thread on yours fdd2blk as its sorta advertisin my own pic challenge peace bro

gangsta dog pics take a look OR HE WILL CAP YOU!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 1, 2008)

i want a new camera. this one is ok but i want to do more close-up detailed shots and i'm having a hard time getting it perfect. sometimes they come out great other times not. i'm using a tripod and one pic will focus then i will take a second pic of the exact same thing without changing anything and it comes out blurry. i only spent a little over $200 on this camera. i think i need to step up my game.



it's cold this morning.......


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 1, 2008)

hey fdd...HNY to ya....I like those shots....they give the "feeling" of the morning....well done....the focal points within the less expensive cameras are likely automatixc and not adjustable. whatever slight change there may have been in the two "identical" pics....was enough to make the camera "think" it was looking at sumthin else....but anyway....your pics this morning are GR8!


----------



## HoLE (Jan 1, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i want a new camera. this one is ok but i want to do more close-up detailed shots and i'm having a hard time getting it perfect. sometimes they come out great other times not. i'm using a tripod and one pic will focus then i will take a second pic of the exact same thing without changing anything and it comes out blurry. i only spent a little over $200 on this camera. i think i need to step up my game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh My God ,,that flower pic almost has as much frost on it as my closet grow is gettin,,lol,,I got a sony cyber-shot 7.2 megapixels digi cam3 times optical zoom,,iso1000,,whatever that is,,it takes not bad shots,,can't remember who on here is usin it,,but I seen some nice pics on a thread from a fuji slr,,i think it was called,,maybe check that cam out,,Happy New Year fdd,,hope all was safe and good for you and yours

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## chitrette (Jan 1, 2008)

WillieNelson said:


> I tink its time you bought a new playboy...


To be perfectly honest with you, I have never opened it, my old roomate left it in our smoking lounge a long time ago, and there it sits on our coffee table with a few photography books and a Maxim from 2004.


----------



## chitrette (Jan 2, 2008)

This is my newest piece, I called it Katamari after the video game character (if you don't know you should find out its amazing) because it is little but it will roll off with you if your not careful. Its also up on my DA account.


----------



## MicroGro (Jan 2, 2008)

Fdd, for close-ups try puting your camera on the "macro" setting. I have three digital cameras two point and shoot style and one big daddy SLR that I can change lenses on. The two point and shoots are a fuji FinePix and a Cannon Elf. On them there is a little icon that looks like a flower from super mario bros (the one that gives you the fireball power), it's on the little circle selector on the back. On other camera's it may be in a menu somewhere, but usually it's with the portrait, outdoor/indoor, landscape settings. Once your in "macro" setting the camera will adjust it's lenses to foucs on objects less than 3 feet away. I also suggest turning off the automatic flash since the falsh is built to be used at 6+ feet distance it can wash out a close-up. My fuji will actually focus on stuff 2-3 inches away while the cannon seems to have a minimum distance of 4-5 inches. The pics in my gallery were taken with my SLR and a zoom lens from 6 feet away but you'll get a similar effect with the macro setting on the point and shooters. Let me know if you got any q's and I'll try and help you out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 2, 2008)

MicroGro said:


> Fdd, for close-ups try puting your camera on the "macro" setting. I have three digital cameras two point and shoot style and one big daddy SLR that I can change lenses on. The two point and shoots are a fuji FinePix and a Cannon Elf. On them there is a little icon that looks like a flower from super mario bros (the one that gives you the fireball power), it's on the little circle selector on the back. On other camera's it may be in a menu somewhere, but usually it's with the portrait, outdoor/indoor, landscape settings. Once your in "macro" setting the camera will adjust it's lenses to foucs on objects less than 3 feet away. I also suggest turning off the automatic flash since the falsh is built to be used at 6+ feet distance it can wash out a close-up. My fuji will actually focus on stuff 2-3 inches away while the cannon seems to have a minimum distance of 4-5 inches. The pics in my gallery were taken with my SLR and a zoom lens from 6 feet away but you'll get a similar effect with the macro setting on the point and shooters. Let me know if you got any q's and I'll try and help you out.



i know how to use it it's just limited on it's capabilities. i need more pixels.


----------



## MicroGro (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some pics that I took using the macro setting in a garden on a sunny day.


----------



## MicroGro (Jan 2, 2008)

How many your's got? My cannon's 5 megapixels and the Fuji's like 8 but my SLR is a massive 12. The pics in my gallery are all shot at high resolution 12 megapixels some 3000 x 3000 or so. The SLR was $700, worth every penny though.


----------



## MicroGro (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Bee pics, some reason I only get spiders


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 2, 2008)

cool macros....love those pics...the intricate details!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 2, 2008)

pastafarian said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/41349-gangsta-dawgs.html
> 
> hope you dont mind me linking a thread on yours fdd2blk as its sorta advertisin my own pic challenge peace bro
> 
> gangsta dog pics take a look OR HE WILL CAP YOU!!


 cool dog pics i would dress my dog up but he is too hyper. maybe i will try so i can be in the gangsta dogs thread.


----------



## Kestas (Jan 2, 2008)

pics off my back porch you can c a wood pecker on the tree in the first 1


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 2, 2008)

here's some beans i just received in the mail. damn post office rollers get them every time. remember, ALWAYS pad those envelopes.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 2, 2008)

thats nuf to make one cry......


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 2, 2008)

k thats all for now..maybe ill get bored later


----------



## MicroGro (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 3, 2008)

I('ll take a lb. please!....thanks for sharing that photo! 


MicroGro said:


>


----------



## abcdthc (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## robbie82 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## robbie82 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## MicroGro (Jan 17, 2008)

Robbie I like the blunts and buds w/lighter very sweet...swisher sweet.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 17, 2008)

robbie82 said:


>


 nicce


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 17, 2008)

yea....that (and the others too) are cool very cool.......just can't help think though....i REALLY wish I HAD some pics of MY own bud to place into this......hmmmmm.....still a little while longer to wait!


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 17, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> yea....that (and the others too) are cool very cool.......just can't help think though....i REALLY wish I HAD some pics of MY own bud to place into this......hmmmmm.....still a little while longer to wait!


 hmm, soon perhaps??


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 17, 2008)

soon prehaps....a VERY good answer.....I will do my best! 


mastakoosh said:


> hmm, soon perhaps??


----------

